# A worthy cause, Meadow Quinn



## Janice (Apr 26, 2008)

Meadow Quinn is an exceptional 7 yr old girl who wants to live a normal life while dealing with an illness. Meadow has Neurofibromatosis, a disease that causes tumors to grow on nerve endings.  She's a soft spoken first grader who loves going to school and participating all the events her classmates do, which includes lunch. Meadow can eat about 7 bites, the rest of her meals are fed through a feeding tube she's had since she was 18 months. There is hope that Meadow can one day eat her favorite food (pizza of course!), there is a program at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia that could help her eat normally. Meadow's insurance is unwilling to pay for the week long $70,000 clinic, so Meadow's community has raised $42,000 to help send her. The rest is up to us. 

Shannon Nelson a beauty blogger at Makeup Minute and A Girls Gotta Spa has spearheaded an online effort to raise $2,000 for Meadow's clinic from an online fund raiser in the beauty community. You can visit the A Girl's Gotta Spa!: Beauty for Good: Fundraiser for Meadow Quinn at Shannon's blog to find out how YOU can donate towards Meadow's cause. Shannon has several auctions and incentives for your donations, and to date has only reached $130 of her $2000 goal. I encourage you to see what you can do to help Meadow achieve her dream of eating a slice of pizza with her friends.


----------



## mac-cakes (Apr 26, 2008)

Janice I am going to repost this on Pursebuzz.com too.. Hopefully together we can all make a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Apr 26, 2008)

Absolutely, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can all play a part in getting Meadow the help she needs.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you, Janice.  That is a touching story.  I plan on helping.

I don't know if any of you have been around someone who must utilize a feeding tube, but as you can imagine it is a very unpleasant and cumbersome thing.  I had a relative that had to use one and it absolutely sucked. 

As awful as it was for my relative (an adult), I can only imagine how crummy that would be for a kid.  Not to mention a bit scary.  

Please think about helping out as much as you can.  Even if it's a little amount.  A whole bunch of little contributions make one big one.


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow my family and i are gonna donate and most of all we are going to hold meadow and her family in our prayers with JESUS nothing impossible good luck to her!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrieann07 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just donated, given it was only $45 

With the economy and all and it being an off pay week that's all I could give for today


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has contributed to Meadow's cause through Shannon's fundraiser so far. You all are amazing.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2008)

I plan on donating as well.  Thank you for letting us know about Meadow.  I makes me so sad that any child would have to go through this.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know. As a teacher for handicapped children I am alwayas open for such stories.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for the post!


----------

